# Neue AiO NZXT Kraken Problem?



## schnufflon84 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine neue Kompaktwasserkühlung gekauft (NZXT Kraken X63). Nach dem Einbau wollte ich sie Testen, ob alles stabil läuft.
Habe da zwei Programme gefunden, mit denen man das wohl testen kann: Prime95 und Core Damage.
Vorab kurz ein paar relevante Daten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5900X
Raumtemperatur: 26°C
Kühler: NZXT Kraken X63 (nicht an der Front, sondern unterm Deckel montiert)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Dark Base 900 pro rev.2

*Prime95:*
Ich habe mit Prime95 begonnen (small  FFTs/ maximum heat, power consumtion,...)  --> Absturz bzw. Abbruch, weil die Temp nach ca. 2 Min einfach von 61°C auf über 80°C angestiegen ist.
Dann nochmal probiert: --> dasselbe wieder: wie aus heiterem Himmel nach ca. 2 Min von ~60°C auf über 80°C und Abbruch
Anschließend anderer Test: (smallest FFTs /high heat, power consumption,...) --> der selbe Dreck wieder...

*Core Damage:*
Programm gestartet... (Maus lief nur noch extrem langsam über den Desktop, keine Ahnung ob das bei dem Programm normal ist?) --> Die Temperatur ist hier dauerhaft bei 73°C (nach 10 min beendet, weil sich nix verändert von der Temp.)

*Nun zu meiner Frage:*
Was stimmt hier nicht? Ist es das Programm selber (Prime95), da das nur dort passiert und bei Core Damage nicht?
Bzw. was kann der Fehler sein oder ist das normal?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## grumpy-old-man (5. Juni 2021)

Ich habe ein kleines Verständnisproblem: Hast Du Prime95 aufgrund der Temperatur abgebrochen, oder ist das Programm gecrashed?

Weiterhin empfehle ich Dir folgende Lektüre:

Thema 'Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II'






						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2021)

Ganz normal und mit einem gutem Luftkühler hättest dieselben Temperaturen bekommen.
Die AIO ist nur in Sache Optik klar im Vorteil.

@grumpy-old-man
Er hat es bestimmt mit der Angst bekommen und hat abgebrochen.
Denn der Prozessor würde erst mit 100°C anfangen sich herunter zu takten und irgendwann bei 105°C in den Notaus gehen. Prime95 sind die 100°C egal, solange der Takt stabil läuft.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (5. Juni 2021)

Bei einem Absturz würde ich mir Sorgen um die Stabilität des Systems machen, ein Grund zum manuellen abbrechen ist die Temperatur jedenfalls nicht. 

Bei einer Allcore-Belastung sind Prozessoren wie deiner jedenfalls häufig kühler als bei Singlecore-Belastung (Peak Temperature).


----------



## Lexx (5. Juni 2021)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> *Core Damage:*


musst du vergessen. (Ist veraltet, wird nicht mehr gepflegt.)

Nimm LinX, wenn du Temperaturen und Stabilität prüfen willst.
Prime95 ist für einen kurzen/mittleren Test brauchbar.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2021)

Wobei von LinX habe ich auch schon lange nichts neues mehr gesehen oder kennst du eine neue aktuelle Version? Habe daher die letzten Jahre neben Prime95 das LinpackXtreme genutzt.

Von LinX habe ich noch die Version v0.7.1 da, ist auch die letzte mir bekannte Version.


----------



## schnufflon84 (5. Juni 2021)

Prime95 hat von selber aufgehört...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (5. Juni 2021)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> Prime95 hat von selber aufgehört...


Was dann aber nicht an der „normalen“ Temperatur liegt, sondern an einem instabilen System.


----------



## schnufflon84 (5. Juni 2021)

okay... was kann ich da machen? bzw. wie sollte ich da vorgehen?


----------



## Shinna (5. Juni 2021)

Womit lässt Du dir die Temperaturen anzeigen? HWInfo64? Bei Prime95 stürzen dort nach einander die Worker ab oder crasht das Programm? Bei 80° CPU Temp sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Das wäre gemessen an der Last normal. Die Kraken gehört zu den besseren AIOs. Sie ist nicht Spitze aber solide. Im Vergleich zu einem Aircooler sind es so ca. 5°C die sie vor einem NH-D15 oder DRP4 liegt.


----------



## schnufflon84 (5. Juni 2021)

ja genau, die Worker stürzen nacheinander ab, das Programm nicht...
Ps.: mit der Kraken bin ich ansonsten bisher ganz zufrieden.. gibts bei Amazon derzeit für gute 100 Euro, was gerade noch verschmerzbar ist und nicht so überteuert wie die mit dem Display (Z63)
Temperaturen lasse ich mir von dem Krakenprogramm (NZXT Cam) anzeigen
Ach ja: wie heiß darf die CPU bedenkenlos werden? (wegen einstellen der Lüfterkurve)


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Ich kann das Abbrechen von Workern von Prime95 bei Verwendung von HWinfo nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da bei mir alles rund läuft und mir so bisher noch nie passiert ist. 

Lass doch einfach mal Prime95 laufen mit einem anderen Programm, welches die Temperaturen ausließt . Ryzen Master oder CoreTemp. Wenn dann noch immer einzelne Worker aussteigen, liegt es an Deinem System. Dann können wir weiter sehen...


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

also die das "NZXT-Programm" liest genau aus... habe es parallel mit Coretemp laufen lassen --> Temperaturen sind identisch. Prime95 stoppt die Worker immernoch nach ca. 1-2 Min...
Sielen (z.B. Cyberpunk) geht, erreiche da um die 75-80°C CPU Temperatur bei ~ 25°C Raumtemperatur
(Habe das Cyberpunk auf 1080p gestellt, damit es ein wenig mehr die CPU fordert)


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Prime95 ist wirklich ein Hardcoretest der die CPU exterm fordert. Es kann durchaus sein, dass Dein System ohne große Auffälligkeiten läuft und nur bei hoher Belastung ein Fehlerbild auftritt. 

Ohne genaue Angaben ist das ein Stochern im Trüben Wasser. Das kann an einem eventuell übertakteten Prozessor liegen, overclocking beim RAM oder einer Inkompatibilität von RAM und Mainboard. Nur um mal die üblichen Verdächtigen zu nennen....


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

dann müsste es doch bei Coredamage erst recht versagen (was es nicht tut), da dieses Programm wirklich Hardcore für die CPU ist.. da geht dann gar nichts mehr, so sehr fordert es die CPU
übertaktet sind weder Graka, CPU, Ram oder Sonstiges


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Mit 2 entscheidenden Unterschieden:

1. Core Damage ist wirklich veraltert und nicht mehr aktuell
2. Core Damage stellt die Belastung einer CPU auf ganz andere Weise her als Prime95


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

edit: wenn ich den "Blend" Test nehme, funktionierts komischerweise


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welcher Test ist denn am sinnvollsten? small, smallest, blend,...?
edit: bei blend bricht er auch die Worker ab, nur erst etwas später 
zum kotzen... was kann ich da tun?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Erst einmal auf Fehlersuche gehen, ob es nicht ein Softwarekonflikte ist. Zwar recht unwahrscheinlich, aber immer wieder möglich. Lass mal die NZXT Software weg und lese nur mit Ryzen Master oder CoreTemp aus. Nicht beides gleichzeitig.

Wenn das Problem immer noch auftritt, dann siehe oben:

Ohne genaue Angaben ist das ein Stochern im Trüben Wasser. Das kann an einem eventuell übertakteten Prozessor liegen, overclocking beim RAM oder einer Inkompatibilität von RAM und Mainboard. Nur um mal die üblichen Verdächtigen zu nennen....

Mal den RAM ohne XMP Profil laden. Etwaiges overclocking aus der CPU rausnehmen....


----------



## Shinna (6. Juni 2021)

Wenn dir bei Prime95 Small FFTs binnen 1-2min nach einander alle Worker ausfallen liegt das an fehlender Stabilität bei der CPU. Das KANN aber MUSS nicht Temperaturbedingt sein. Häufig liegt das eher an der Spannungsversorgung. Hast Du irgendwelche Einstellungen in Hinblick auf VCore, LLC oder ähnliches vorgenommen?

Was die Software angeht: Ich würde mich eher auf HWInfo64 verlassen. Vor allem hast Du wirklich ALLE verfügbaren Sensorwerte in einer Oberfläche. Seien es Spannungen, Takte/Frequenzen oder sonstiges. Es gibt nichts besseres als dieses Tool. Solltest Du CAM nicht für die Steuerung von RGB Gedöns brauchen kannst Du das eigentlich auch gleich wieder deinstallieren. Die Software ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher aber bremst mit ihren ganzen notnödigen Diensten trotzdem den PC aus.


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn dir bei Prime95 Small FFTs binnen 1-2min nach einander alle Worker ausfallen liegt das an fehlender Stabilität bei der CPU. Das KANN aber MUSS nicht Temperaturbedingt sein. Häufig liegt das eher an der Spannungsversorgung. Hast Du irgendwelche Einstellungen in Hinblick auf VCore, LLC oder ähnliches vorgenommen?
> 
> Was die Software angeht: Ich würde mich eher auf HWInfo64 verlassen. Vor allem hast Du wirklich ALLE verfügbaren Sensorwerte in einer Oberfläche. Seien es Spannungen, Takte/Frequenzen oder sonstiges. Es gibt nichts besseres als dieses Tool. Solltest Du CAM nicht für die Steuerung von RGB Gedöns brauchen kannst Du das eigentlich auch gleich wieder deinstallieren. Die Software ist nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher aber bremst mit ihren ganzen notnödigen Diensten trotzdem den PC aus.


genauso wie du es beschreibst ist es! ich habe eigentlich nichts übertaktet oder geändert... kann man da was machen? (mehr/wweniger Spannung geben, runtertakten, etc?


----------



## Anthropos (6. Juni 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher auf HWInfo64 verlassen. Vor allem hast Du wirklich ALLE verfügbaren Sensorwerte in einer Oberfläche. Seien es Spannungen, Takte/Frequenzen oder sonstiges. Es gibt nichts besseres als dieses Tool.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Darüber hinaus, kann man die Werte auch nach seinen Bedürfnissen anordnen und sortieren:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonten klingt der Fehler für mich auch nach instabilen CPU-Settings. Takt runter und/oder Spannung rauf, könnte das Problem ggf. lösen.


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

HWInfo64 installiert... also Spannung etwas hoch und Takt etwas runter?


----------



## Shinna (6. Juni 2021)

schnufflon84 schrieb:


> genauso wie du es beschreibst ist es! ich habe eigentlich nichts übertaktet oder geändert... kann man da was machen? (mehr/wweniger Spannung geben, runtertakten, etc?


Prime95 Small FFTs stellt mit Linpack Extreme quasi den absoluten Worstcase für die CPU dar. Das ist ausserhalb jeden Real World Szenarios. Wenn Du abgesehen von Prime95 Small FFTs keine Probleme/Crashes zu verzeichnen hast, würde ich darauf verzichten es eben Prime95 Small FFT Stable hinzubekommen. Vor allem wenn Du nicht weißt worauf Du dabei zu achten hast. Das Finetuning von VCore und LLC braucht schon ein paar Stunden und eben auch etwas Grundwissen. Allgemein zu sagen nimm xy VCore und LLC Stufe z hilft dir dabei nicht weiter. Jede CPU, jedes Stück Silizium ist nun mal anders. 

Wenn Du allerdings Interesse daran hast in die Materie einzusteigen und über brauchbare Englischkenntnisse verfügst, kann dir zu den Videos von Buildzoid raten. Auf seinen Yputube Channel findest sehr vieles um ein solides Basiswissen zu erlangen. Gerade zum Thema VCore und Load Line Calibration gibt es dort jede Menge Videos.









						Actually Hardcore Overclocking
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## schnufflon84 (6. Juni 2021)

Ja, ansonsten läuft alles normal Red Dead Redemtion 2, Cyberpunk, etc. funktionieren alle ohne Abstürze und CPU wird auch nicht wirklich heiß (auch bei niedriger Auflösung nicht)... also brauch ich mir wegen meiner Hardware keine Sorgen machen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Mit 2 entscheidenden Unterschieden:
> 
> 1. Core Damage ist wirklich veraltert und nicht mehr aktuell
> 2. Core Damage stellt die Belastung einer CPU auf ganz andere Weise her als Prime95



3. Core Damage prüft die Ergebnisse, die CPU liefert, nicht.

Das heißt es kann nur Wärme überzeugen oder abstürzen, während Prime95 abbricht, sobald die ersten Fehler auftreten. Als Stabilitätstest ist Core Damage daher ungeeignet – und als Kühlungstest für alles nach ~Ivy Bridge mangels vollständiger Auslastung ebenfalls nicht.




schnufflon84 schrieb:


> edit: wenn ich den "Blend" Test nehme, funktionierts komischerweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kleine FFT-Größen lasten die CPU-Kerne am besten aus. Wenn man maximale Wärme erzeugen will also small oder smallest, für Stabilitätstests kann man auch mal etwas größere nehmen, damit die Caches mehr zu tun bekommen. Aber alles, was in die Nähe der L3-pro-Kern-Größe geht, also auch die meisten blend tests, kann man sich schenken weil dann der Prozessor durch den RAM ausgebremst wird. Als RAM-Test wiederum sind memtest (Chips selbst) oder LinX mit großen Aufgaben (Transfer/Controller) besser geeignet.


----------

